# Lake Snowden?????



## OZZIEOHIO (Dec 25, 2007)

Any one know of any tournys they have there thru the week or weekends?


----------



## The Big JG (Jun 16, 2006)

I lived in Athens a few years back and they used to have them on Wednesdays I believe. Howard Miller runs a lot of bass tournaments in that area. Check out this post from one of his Catfish tournaments for contact information:

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=51658

He should know the answer. What a fun lake; I miss it. Try fanning the weeds in the small bay to the left of the boat ramp with a Moss Boss in late Spring. I'm jealous.


----------

